# NES and SNES roms



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone have a few good sites for free ROM downloads for NES and SNES? ive been using VIMM's lair and the site is kinda screwed up now so im looking for a new one most of the ones i turn up on search engines are just links to porn lol


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmmm.  I'm a bit concerned about the legality of this particular subject.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2003)

ROMS are an intersting grey area.  Many of those sites were shut down due to the original copyright holders complaints that even though they were out of print, and not going to be reissued, that they still were illegal, -even if you owned an original-.

The best places to look for the grey area stuff is USENET.  the alt.binaries groups.  

key word to search for is "abandonware".

Beyond this, more information can get us into trouble, especially given how anal certain groups like the RIAA and MPAA are getting as of late.  (Then again, maybe their sales would go up if they stopped producing crap?  Nah....) 

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 1, 2003)

No kidding.  Last album I bought was the latest Iron Maiden album.  Well worth it.  Nothing else new really gets me.

Then again, I'm an old fogey headbanger at heart.

Cthulhu


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 9, 2003)

www.torrentlinks.com will give you links to lots of torrent sites, many of which currently have large ROM torrents available for NES/SNES etc.

Legality has already been mentioned, so I'll not add to that.

Ian.


----------

